# hitchhiking games



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 4, 2016)

How do you keep away from boredom/keep smiling when hitchhiking?

My friend just taught me a game: 
Add "Anal" before any RV/Camper name. It's hilarious xD My favorite so far is Anal Safari ahaha

What are your games?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 4, 2016)

This is a great subject (how to deal with boredom).

I'm pretty fortunate to be easily amused.

Plus...my mind is rich with memories of past events.

I'm pretty fortunate.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 5, 2016)

cause trouble. superglue in atms, cement in toilets. everything i need to know i learned from abbie hoffman.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 5, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> cause trouble. superglue in atms, cement in toilets. everything i need to know i learned from abbie hoffman.



All that while hitchhiking?? That's some impressive multitasking!!


----------



## Koala (Jul 5, 2016)

Mostly...hitchhike with a homie...so talk to said homie...

But of course when that's not possible...listen to my iPod and dance and sing along, count how many cop cars pass...


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm obsessive with word play, so I do things like:
- License plates... Make an acronym out of the letter strings. Or, determine the shortest word or phrase possible containing said letters in order.
- What we used to the Name Game(when you're not alone, a drinking game). First letter of the last word is first letter of the next. Ex.: 
Category - Music artists
Plays like... George Clinton. Carpenters, Cannibal Corpse, Chet Baker, Booker T & the MG's. Michael McDonald, Mr. Bungle, Bad Religion, Rufus Wainwright, Warren G, Gashuffer, Gwar, George Jones, Jay Z, ZZ Top, Tori Amos, Anal Cunt, etc. ...no repeats; this can go on for weeks.


----------



## Tony Pro (Jul 5, 2016)

I sing up a storm. It drives my hitching buddies nuts. Everything from Rutter's _Requiem_ to the Priscilla Queen of the Desert soundtrack.

I also know quite a bit of poetry. If I recite all the poems I know out loud I can entertain myself for over an hour.


----------



## Chaeliegh (Jul 6, 2016)

We like to play a game called "I got a job" where one person thinks of a profession, like firefighter or flight attendant and the other people ask yes or no questions to figure out what it is. There are some really obscure jobs out there that will really stump people. You can play this with foods or animals too. It started out as "what's in my bag" but we ran out of stuff in our bags pretty quickly.


----------



## MamaWolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Create stories, events, situations, etc. In my mind..... I tend to get really into it to the point where it looks like I'm talking to myself with my hands and mouth are moving and my facial expressions keeps changing because I'm accidentally acting out the stories haha.... I get a lot of weird looks from people which makes me laugh and makes my face turn 50 shades of red.... Sometimes, I even create poems and songs and write them down so I don't forget them.....


----------



## Dmac (Jul 7, 2016)

@Chaeliegh We old folks call that game 20 Questions.


----------

